# Cream Separator arrived... My Head Hurts!



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

So my cream separator finally arrived.... I was STOKED! And I was waiting for my friend to come over so we can unpack it and try it together, but after over a week of waiting, she always seems so busy, so I finally decided to take it out of the box and try to figure out how the thing works... I really want to try it tonight after milking!

I keep reading the manual over and over and over again, and my head hurts!:scratch:
It's so confusing..!!!:wallbang:
It says "An indicator of handle nominal rotation speed (65-75 rpm) is the appearance of oil in the oil indicator pocket"
Aaaaah! :hair: I don't see a pocket anywhere on this thing! (There is a round hole on the side of it though, covered partially with a piece of plastic that has a hole cut out of half of it)
I can't even figure out where to put the oil in! :GAAH: Urgh!
I feel like a total brain dodo!!!

Sorry, just had to vent. Not sure how to proceed with this thing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: I am sorry I can't help you....but that sounds like a foreign language to me! :lol:
Hope you can figure it out soon....maybe if you post a link as to what kind you got, someone can help?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like it was poorly translated from another language. Was it made in a different country?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well that sounds clear as mud! Sheesh! Is there a help line you can call?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LoL You guys rock. LoL
Even at my "PULLING MY HAIR OUT" stage you make me smile. LoL
The Separator is made (and shipped) from Ukraine. I know, I know... But it was the only one I could afford that was not completely made out of plastic!!! 
Aaaaand...... I finally figured out that on the top barrel there are WORDS written in some language (3akpblTO), and that is supposed to mean "closed" according to the manual. LOL
I got everything figured out, except how to start and stop it, (Apparently there is some magic way to spin it to get it going correctly), and where the darned oil goes! I am so desperate to try this thing that I swear I am going to use my refined sunflower oil and lube the CRAB out of every part of this thing I can get my miniature syringe into!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad your getting it figured out  there's probably a magic word, or a spot you have to rub for it to start :lol:

Clap your hands, see if that's it! Might be like those clap on/off lights :ROFL: I hate foreign instructions!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Is it hand cranked or electric? I have a hand cranked one and might be able to help


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I was just looking at all those Ukrainian separators today on eBay... I hope it works for you ...please let us know how you like it (or don't like it). I am considering one but I need more info.
Thanks! And good luck!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a Manual, a Hand-Crank one kc8lsk. (Not sure why they are more expensive than electric, but I wanted a manual one that would work for me if the world came apart and there was no electricity! LoL).

Little-Bits. Clapping only made it burp. Whistling made it mad, and when I slapped it it BIT me! So I resorted to re-reading the manual over and over again....
Lucky for me, my 100% Polish Genetics helped me to translate it into gibberish which I had a bit of an easier time understanding.... I figured out the start and stop thing. I got to get that sucker going for a bit until it spins fast enough, then pour the milk in. And when done, I am to pour water thru it to pre-clean before dis-assembly and cleaning.

Still not sure about the stinking oil though!!! Grrrrr


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Abra said:


> Little-Bits. Clapping only made it burp.


:ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey! :crazy: LoL Don't judge me! LoL:crazy:
I was getting ready to whip out the heavy artillery over here!
I was looking for a baseball bat after it bit me!
I named it "Trouble", because it lives up to that name at the moment, who knows, I might change it to "Angel" or something when it's all done and over with, but if that thing thinks I'm playing about getting it to work, then it's going to be Dead wrong!
DEAD I tell you..!!! :evil:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Well...I'm sorry it attacked you in such an aggressive manner, you should report it to the manufacturer immediately! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's the "pitbull" of cream separators...:ROFL: It's all in how you treat it Ash! :lol:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gona treat it alright....
Just wait and see....
I got a perfectly good Shock Collar I can treat it with..!!! 
Aaaah! This oil thing is driving me CRAZY!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

On the hand crank one I got there is a small Plastic button on the side that you put the oil in it covers a hole that leads to the gears I used 30 weight non detergent oil in it but mine is the all plastic one so...

I had a little trouble with the open and closed part too but I seem to have gotten it figured out finally (I Hope) I do know that you get a little over a pint of cream from a gallon of milk so two gallons and I have enough cream to do my cream cheese which tastes great by the way.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Just make sure you take the inner cone completely apart when you're finished separating. If it's like mine, there are twelve or thirteen other cones inside the exterior one, and they all need to be scrubbed and dried. You should have a wrench-type thing that you use to open the first cone. It's such a process that I finally decided I can't separate milk during the work- week - only on weekends and during the summer when I'm off...


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

You can google manual cream seperators and watch you tube videos on how to put it together and how to use it. They work pretty good, I am happy with mine. It helps to have two people but it can be done with just one.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

And that is exactly why I chose not to order one...LOL;-) I know I'm no help, but I saw a YouTube video on how to put one together and yikes, I was SO confused half way through I didn't watch the rest. Good luck;-)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Actually, this one is a piece of cake to put together when you get used to it. There are thin metal cones inside that have to be stacked one on top of the other, half are smooth, and half are not. You just alternate them, slap a top on it, and then the bowl, and TADA! 
Figured out where the oil went though! It IS that hole in the side.

I tried to use it myself, and no can do on my own at this time. A Second person has to hold it, or it moves, and I do NOT want all my precious milk to end up all over the floor....
It's heavy enough, but it really needs to bolted down onto the counter, and I can't drill holes in my kitchen counter without hubby's blessing. He's working on the Slope right now, so until next week, I am on my own... (darned!)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have a small table you don't care about? Maybe bolt it to that? Or would that hold it still?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We bolted our cream separator to a piece of wood and then use clamps to hold the piece of wood to our kitchen counter. Works like a charm.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

maple hill farm tina said:


> We bolted our cream separator to a piece of wood and then use clamps to hold the piece of wood to our kitchen counter. Works like a charm.


This is what I did also


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

I got one of these..found a you tube and watched that as I put things together. I got a damaged product and they haven't answered by emails. I can fix the damage but wasn't impressed with their service


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That manual is a MESS isn't it!?! enough to make your head spin and fall off!

You really want a lighter oil in it though, 30 weight is too thick. We got SAE 10 Engine oil that is real thin like it is supposed to be. My hubby deliberated with an oil guy to try to figure out the best oil because what they recommend in the manual doesn't make sense in the USA lol! I don't think you can actually buy it here. 

Oh, and make sure you never lose the wrench that comes with it! Our boys were playing with ours and lost it. Hubby made me a new tool to use, as they wanted $15 for it to order it and it was going to be $15 in shipping as well! Good grief! $30 bucks for a little tiny tool! 

And if it leaks out the side, that nut that screws down the cone of plates needs to be tightened. Lets just say I had a mess to clean up!

We bolted mine to a discard counter piece and laid in on top the table. 

And you want to be spinning it a bit faster than a rotation per second, but it takes a bit of time to get it going that fast.


----------

